# a collection of rice recipes - part one



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

MEXICAN OR SPANISH RICE
1 c plain white rice, uncooked 1/4 c diced tomatoes (drained canned ones OK)
1 tsp onion powder 1 TB margarine (or butter, or other mild saved fat)
2 cups chicken broth (made from bouillon OK) 1/8 tsp minced green pepper
2 TB oil or melted fat 
In a 2 qt pan over med heat, heat oil and margarine together to melt and blend. Add rice, stir and saute until tan, about 3 min. Add onion powder (garlic powder if you added it too; or 1/2 c minced fresh onion). Cook and stir another 5 min. Add broth, bring to a boil without stirring over med heat. When it boils, lower heat to low, gently stir in tomatoes and green peppers. Cover and simmer until liquid is absorbed, 15-18 min. Remove from heat, fluff with a fork, then put lid back on and steam off heat fo0r 5 min before serving.

MEXICAN RICE
1 head garlic chopped onion
bouillon powder, hers, spices tomato paste
salt & pepper cumin
piment (hot pepper) chili powder
1 TB oil green onions, chopped
juice of 2-3 limes cut up tomatoes
chopped fresh parsley
Wash rice, put in a pot with required water. Add remaining ingredients. Cover rice, bring to boil, then lower heat and cook until rice is done, about 30-40 min.

MEXICALI RICE (easy)
1 c rice 2 c water
1 TB butter or oleo 1 – 2 onions
2-4 large cloves garlic 1 small can tomato paste
1 meat flavored bouillon cube seasoned salt, chili pepper, etc
Put all ingredients in pan, bring to a boil. Lower heat, simmer until rice is done (20 min.). Stir in more water if needed. 

Plus more rice recipes...

RICE PILAF (8 servings)
2 cups rice 2/3 stick margarine
4 cups liquid (chicken broth; beef broth) 3/4 cup chopped celery
3/4 cup chopped carrots 3/4 cup chopped green onions
1 cup slivered almonds salt and pepper to taste
Brown rice lightly with butter in a skillet. Place in casserole with boiling broth. Cover and bake for 1/2 hour at 375 deg. Take from oven and add vegetables and nuts, stirring and mixing well with fork. Return to oven for 1/2 hour.

BROWNED RICE 6-8 servings
1 cup rice 1/4 cup shortening
1/4 c chopped onion, meat, celery, 1 tsp salt
other vegetables 3 1/2 cups water
Heat shortening in a skillet. add rice. Cook, stirring constantly, about 10 minutes or
until lightly browned. Add vegetables and continue cooking 2-3 minutes. Add salt and water. Simmer over low heat 20 to 25 min. or until rice is tender and excess liquid has evaporated.




WHOLE RICE WITH PEAS
1 cup uncooked natural rice 3 cups hot water
3 cups cooked new peas 2 tablespoons vegetable butter
4 teaspoons flour 1/3 cup milk
Wash the rice thoroughly, drain, add the hot water and let boil gently until the water is evaporated and the rice looks dry; then cover, and set on the edge of the
stove to steam for 15 minutes. Rub the butter and the flour together in a small saucepan, add the milk, and stir over the fire until smooth. Add the cooked rice, and mix with a fork; then add the cooked new peas, mix lightly, put into the oven in a covered dish until hot through, and serve. 

RICE MILK
4 cups hot/warm water 1 cup cooked rice (I've used white or brown)
1 tsp vanilla 
Place all ingredients in a blender until smooth. Let the milk set for about 30 minutes, then without shaking pour the milk into another container ( I use an old honey jar) leaving most of the sediment in the first container. This makes about 4 - 4 1/2 cups. Notes: When I have used cold water and the rice was taken out of the refrigerator, it just doesn't come out that well. I don't know why but its best to use warm water and warm rice (you can nuke it if its leftovers but freshly made is best) I have even let it set longer than 30 minutes (overnight) without it making a difference.

RICE MILK #2
2 C rice 4 C water
Rinse rice to clean - pour 4 C boiling water over rice & let soak for 1-2 hours - blend 1 C soaked rice with 2 1/2 C water (can be cold water) - blend rice to a slurry (not a smooth liquid) - pour into a pot & repeat with rest of rice - bring to a boil & then reduce heat & simmer for 20 minutes - line colander with nylon tricot or a few layers of cheesecloth - put bowl under colander - pour rice mix in colander - another 1 C of water (or less or more) can be poured over the rice to get out more milk - press with the back of a spoon - twist nylon & squeeze out as much milk as possible this milk is very plain and can be flavored with oil, vanilla, salt, etc.

RICE MILK, COMPLICATED
Rinse 2 cups of rice (to clean it). Pour 4 cups of boiling water over rice and let it soak for 1-2 hours. Blend 1 cup of soaked rice with 2 1/2 cups of water (can be cold water). Blend rice to a slurry, not a completely smooth liquid. Pour into a pot & repeat with the rest of the rice. Bring to a boil & then reduce to low heat simmer for 20 minutes. Line colander with nylon tricot or a few layers of cheesecloth. Pour rice mixture into colander with a bowl under colander. Another 1 cup of water (or less or more) can be poured over the rice. Press with the back of a large spoon twist nylon & squeeze out as much liquid as possible.

FANCY RICE MILK
Rice milk is a good substitute for milk in coffee drinks.
2/3 c. hot rice 3 c. hot water
1/3 c. cashews 1 tsp. vanilla
1/2 tsp. salt 2 tbsp. honey
Blend all ingredients, chill and serve. Servings: 4.

HORCHATA
This is a Mexican rice water or rice milk. It is a dessert.
1 cup rice, washed 2 quarts water
1 cinnamon stick Sugar to taste
Mix together all ingredients; let stand 3 hours. Simmer for 1/2 hour. Puree in a blender and strain through a cloth. Taste for sweetness and add sugar if necessary.
Chill and serve over ice.


RICE MILK, PLAIN
A good way to make rice milk is to use fresh rice that is still hot. 
1 c rice, (brown okay, short grain best 4 c hot water (cold water & cold rice 
1 tsp vanilla won't work
Put all in blender, puree for about 5 minutes (until smooth) let sit for 30 minutes or longer, then without shaking pour into container being careful not to let the
sediments at the bottom pour into the new container. Alternatively, if you are in a hurry strain through cheesecloth. To complicate things and get a smoother milk, re-cook the rice with part of the water until it's very soft. Add salt and sweeteners, soaked, blanched almonds or nuts and flavorings. Then run it through a blender, food processor, or juicer.

RICE, WHITE
2 cups water one-half teaspoon salt 
1 cup of rice
Simmer gently covered (do not stir) 15-20 minutes.

RICE, CHICKEN FLAVORED
1 1/3 c rice mix 2 c cold water
1 TB butter
Mix rice mix with cold water and butter or margarine in a medium saucepan. Bring water to a boil over high heat. Cover and reduce the heat and cook for 15 to 25 minutes, until liquid is absorbed. Add canned chicken chunks as desired. Makes 4 to 6 servings.

RICE, CINNAMON
1 C Long Grain Converted Rice 1/4 C Raisins
1 Tsp. Cinnamon 1/4 Tsp. Salt
2 1/2 C Water 1 Tbs. Margarine
1/2 Tbs. Sugar -- to taste Dry Milk -- reconstituted
Heat water to boiling. Add rice mixture and lower heat. Cook until rice is tender.
Add margarine and milk. Serve. This may be prepared ahead of time by combining all ingredients except the margarine and milk and storing in a bag.

RICE MIX, CHICKEN FLAVORED 2
4 C Long Grain Rice 1 Tsp. Salt
2 Tsp. Dried Parsley flakes 4 Tbs. Chicken Bouillon -- instant
2 Tsp. Dried Tarragon 1/4 Tsp. White Pepper
12 Oz Chicken, Canned 
(or dried & reconstituted)
Combine all dry ingredients in a large bowl. Stir until evenly distributed. Store in a cool, dry place and use within 6 to 8 months. Makes about 4 cups of mix.

RICE MIX, DILL LEMON
4 C Long Grain Rice 4 Tsp. Dill Weed Or Dill Seed
8 Tsp. Chicken Bouillon – dried 5 Tsp. Lemon Peel -- grated, dried
2 Tsp. Salt 
Combine all ingredients in a large bowl and blend well. Put 1-1/2 cups of mix into 3 pint airtight containers and label. Store in a cool, dry place and use within 6 to 8
months. Makes about 4-1/2 cups of mix.

CHEESE & RICE
4 1/2 Oz Dehydrated Cheddar Cheese 3 3/4 Oz Instant Rice
2 Tbsp Margarine Salt -- to taste
3 C Water 
Bring water to a boil and add rice and salt. Simmer until rice is tender. Stir in cheese and margarine. Cover the pot and let stand a couple of minutes to rehydrate
the cheese. Makes about 4 cups.

RICE WITH LENTILS (Peace Corps Gabon) 
1/2 c dried lentils 2-3 TB oil
1/2 – 1 tsp salt 1 1/2 c water
3/4 c good rice
Wash dried lentils & soak them for 2 hours. Drain. Bring water, salt, and oil to boil in saucepan. Add rice and soaked lentils. Cover saucepan tightly and reduce heat to low. Come back in twenty minutes, not before.

SPANISH RICE
1 1/4 cups water 1/2 – 3/4 cups cooked tomatoes & 
3/4 cups rice liquid
oil chili powder, salt & pepper
chopped onions
Cook rice in water. When almost soft, add other ingredients and heat through. 

RICE A RONI
2-3 tsp curry powder 20 strands spaghetti, broken into 
2 TB butter 1/2 inch strands
3/4 c rice, washed 1 med onion, chopped
2 cups water
Melt butter and sauté all ingredients except water in a med. sized sauce pot for 5 min over medium heat. Add 2 cups water; stir, cover and cook on low heat until done, about 10 min. Serves 2-3. 

FRIED RICE
3 c cooked rice 3 eggs
2 TB oil 1/3 c green onions, chopped
Heat oil in a pot and add the rice. Stir until rice is well coated. Add onions and stir. Form a well in the center of the rice and crack the 3 eggs in the well. Wait until the eggs are partially set and toss until they are finished cooking. 4 servings.


----------

